# Hitching West out of Montreal



## Beyond The Sun (Sep 15, 2006)

My friend and I just got back into the States after a short stint in Canada. We were in a park somewhere in the City of Montreal trying to figure out the best way to get west. A local came over (for the most part everyone is extremely nice there) and asked if he could help. He gave us a great place to hitch out of, said he'd done it many times. 

Get on the train at Vendome (not the metro, we spent 2 1/2 hours going everywhere but where we needed to be before we figured that out). The train is 5 bucks, but according to the guy you can get on without buying a ticket the penalty however is $75. We opted not to risk it and bought the tickets, however we didn't need to. 

Anyway, take the train to the St. Anne de Bellevue stop. From there it's about a 7 minute walk to 40 which will take you west to Ottawa. With two dirty looking guys hitching we got a ride in about a half hour, however we ended up getting dropped off in a small-ass town in the middle of nowhere Ontario halfway between Ottawa and Montreal. We ended up having to spend the night there because we couldn't get a ride out. So my suggestion would be to do it solo because I think we could have easily have gotten rides if there was only one of us. But St. Anne de Bellevue is a good spot to catch rides, so thanks to that local for helping us out.

By the way, this is my first post and I'd like to say that I really like the improvements made to this site.

Post edited by: Beyond The Sun, at: 2006/09/15 14:46

Post edited by: Beyond The Sun, at: 2006/09/21 02:58


----------

